# Norva 4/3/2010



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well the first field round in the area for 2010 is in the books 

It started out rather chilly yesterday.....everyone was whining about the chilly temps and wondering what happened to the 80 degree temps that the weather people were talking about all week :noidea: I know Bowgod looked like it was Dec when he got out of the car in comparison to Nino, VaVince and I who were in t-shirt and shorts.

The turn out wasn't huge.....but about 15 shooters showed up....although I only got scores for the 8 of us 

Group 1 was Sticky, VaVince, Nino and myself
Group 2 was Bubbleguts, Jen (Bowgodslady), Rachael, and Golfguy

Before I continue.....golfguy was wondering and hoping for a nickname as some of you may have picked up on.....well Bowgod or bubbleguts as his lady and I call him warned him. When my group finished up our first half I went back about 3 or 4 targets to get some pics of the other group.....I watched them finish the target they were on and met up with them....seconds later his wish was granted.  GRIMACE was born.....the man had more purple on then Prince...I mean purple in his hat, shoes, belt...which was a purple and black rope that was long enough to pull us out of a 100' hole if need be, purple bow, release, vanes, nocks, string, hell I bet he had on purple boxers :chortle: Just so you know Grimace I did some checking around this morning for you.....LAS sells the Vista Padre and Amigo quiver which both are available in purple 

I want to make it known that Sticky cheated us all and went out and shot a half or so the other day :chortle: but you shot good yesterday my friend and are off to a GREAT start this year.....I am looking for a good jump from you this year :wink:

We ALL were working out bugs....tuning/getting marks and playing around with things....and forgetting to shoot the right target and not draw back with the hinge set in the clicker....don't do that :nono:

Sticky 527 PB
VaVince 526
Hornet 525....I get an * though as I drew back once on the 35yd fan with the hinge in the click and it went off when it clicked :doh: so I carded a 520 but they let me shoot another and I got a 5 on that one 
Bowgod 516
Jen 499....she destroyed her group in the Hooter match though 
Grimace 460
Rachael 446

Now for the fun....the pics


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bowgod and Rachael getting ready to hit the course

Nino and Sticky catching up

Grimace on the practice range with VaVince trying to figure out how Grimace could get anymore purple on his setup.

VaVince abd Sticky on target # 1

Note: Next time I shoot an arrow and it hits a twig and causes a 4......which leads to an 18....shoot that arrow again not the entire target......damn 17 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky found a new cig holder :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

all I can say is son of a.....:doh:

It doesn't get any closer then that.....and yes they were both on the same target....a Shakespeare if there ever was one


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No wonder Sticky is getting better....look at all the form pics I always get of him....tons of "How's My Form" to dissect :chortle:

Nino Calling arrows.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

this is turning into a VaVince collage :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Love these pics from above 

and the first frog of the year 

my first 20 of the year.....without an * :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well the first field round in the area for 2010 is in the books
> 
> It started out rather chilly yesterday.....everyone was whining about the chilly temps and wondering what happened to the 80 degree temps that the weather people were talking about all week :noidea: I know Bowgod looked like it was Dec when he got out of the car in comparison to Nino, VaVince and I who were in t-shirt and shorts.
> 
> ...


lol... no I didn't have on purple boxers, but not a bad idea.. actually my nocks were flo. green.... I had white ones on, but decided late last week that I could see the flo green better. Turns out I may have been better off with the white since 3 of us in our group had flo green nocks and the fourth was flo yellow. Shoes were white with black and red, but I may need to find some that are just black and white. As far as the quivers, the ones you found do look pretty nice, but I like the Bohning one I just bought. I may find a Ravens emblem to put on it though!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well that was our first half.....now group 2 started right after us......and when I say right after I mean they watched us shoot #1. We also went back to target #5 the 80 so Vince and Shawn could tweak their marks some....but when we finished they were no place to be found.....I went back and found them just getting to target #12  slow pokes :chortle:

Bubbleguts and Grimace in the trees 

yes Grimace I got a pic of the purple thing


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol... no I didn't have on purple boxers, but not a bad idea.. actually my nocks were flo. green.... I had white ones on, but decided late last week that I could see the flo green better. Turns out I may have been better off with the white since 3 of us in our group had flo green nocks and the fourth was flo yellow. Shoes were white with black and red, but I may need to find some that are just black and white. As far as the quivers, the ones you found do look pretty nice, but I like the Bohning one I just bought. I may find a Ravens emblem to put on it though!


the Nike swoosh outline looked purple to me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The Hooter Queen and her lil sis.....

Grimace and Bowgod


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Grimace and Bowgod on the 40

BG firing up AM


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> the Nike swoosh outline looked purple to me


lol.. are you sure you were looking at MY shoes? I was wearing Reeboks... lol


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

and ugh... I gotta lose my Winter gut... good form isn't very flattering to a fat belly... lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

aint they purty 

now one of the funniest parts of the day was when Nino discovered he wasn't the only one with the same idea as he had. Last week he fletched up his Nano's with yellow wraps and blue vanes because nobody was using that combo....kind of a perfect match for that S4 of Sarge's actually now that I think about it.  We get to target #15 and here comes our buddy Matt with the EXACT same color combo :chortle:

They don't wait to put it on you here.....take a break and then you get the 30 and the 80 :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino and I on the 80


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. are you sure you were looking at MY shoes? I was wearing Reeboks... lol


same thing....I wasn't checking you out that damn much....all that dag on purple threw me off


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and 80 wu results......

Sticky 20 :clap:
Hornet 19...70 out the top....which is sweet cuz until States last year I NEVER shoot out the top
VaVince 19
Nino 18


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and don't try and bite my B-Stinger style either :nono: :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I liked that 80 WU on the second half.. I got the hooter on that one.. funny thing is it was either my 80 or 70 that got it.. not the 50 or 60.. Actually I stand corrected... I just checked my card and now I remember somebody (Dave maybe) edged me out for that one.. My set of hooters came from the 55 on the front and 25 on the back.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Vince and Sticky on the 45WU I got revenge from the front on this one:chortle:

I think we are gonna sneak back and burn this 60 down though


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They caught up....but only because there is a 4 cross over 

poor little mouse.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nino and I with a 20 on the 55 :thumb:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well the first field round in the area for 2010 is in the books
> 
> It started out rather chilly yesterday.....everyone was whining about the chilly temps and wondering what happened to the 80 degree temps that the weather people were talking about all week :noidea: I know Bowgod looked like it was Dec when he got out of the car in comparison to Nino, VaVince and I who were in t-shirt and shorts.
> 
> ...




Man, I wish I lived closer to you guys.. I had to wander around a 3D range yesterday, at least until I got near some field targets, then the venue changed. I called it my cross-training round. 


Looks like Sticky sure "coached" you guys..  :wink:

BOWGOD just needs to add some insulation to that frame, then he could go out when it's below 100 degrees wearing something less than a parka. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

# 26...the bunny and the first target we ALL 20ed :chortle:

VaVince had a Shakespeare also :chortle:

Bug of the day


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

after sitting around for a few....Sticky trying out my release....Nino adjusting his and shooting a few arrows.....and me shooting about 20 arrows at some foam that was on the range :zip: we decided to walk back and FIND the others.....

more so because I got a text from BG that said DRYFIRE :doh: and then another about 2 mins later that said....he almost did it again :chortle:

look at the one pic....he even grins like Grimace while at full draw :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bowgod is like fields mini version of the Undertaker with all those tats


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They are finally almost done....we didn't know how many times muscles was gonna be able to get that 40lb bow back


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Of course we have to end with the newest person to be addicted to field....

The Purple one.....GRIMACE


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Hornet. I enjoyed seeing all of them. And you are right, I am hooked. My only problem now is balancing the archery addiction with my other main hobby of riding horses. I am headed to go ride now, but don't really want to, I'd rather be shooting another round! My horse will be a brat if I don't go ride her soon though, so i guess it is off to the barn. Oh, and in case you were wondering.. here is a pic of my horse to answer the obvious question....


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice pics , love to see field pics, where is this course located?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

J3100 said:


> Nice pics , love to see field pics, where is this course located?


Northern Va


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No wonder Sticky is getting better....look at all the form pics I always get of him....tons of "How's My Form" to dissect :chortle:
> 
> Nino Calling arrows.....


Thanks Bro, cause otherwise I don't get to dissect my form at all..  :thumb: (and I still need all the help I can get.. ) 

Great pics, an awesome day of shooting with friends.. :cheers:

Oh,and Grimace.. I did hooter that second 80w/u. I know my 80 was an X, but don't remember for sure if it was the hooter shot.. I missed the 50 on the first one, nailed the three long ones.. :doh:  :noidea:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

i thought what happens in vegas stays in vegas? That was not me there shooting! Must be a twin.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Hortnet. Wish we had regular shoots like that around here.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great pics Hornet.

I am hoping to do the same this weekend at DCWC. However that will require 2 things.

1) I remember to take the camera.

2) I remember to USE the camera.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Nice pics Hornet! :thumbs_up

I bet the folks who wore shorts were hating that decision.....:angry:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nice pics Hornet! :thumbs_up
> 
> I bet the folks who wore shorts were hating that decision.....:angry:


Naa.. I wore shorts and it was slightly chilly at the start, but by number 7 or so, I was sweating and had to take off my jacket.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Nice pics Hornet! :thumbs_up
> 
> I bet the folks who wore shorts were hating that decision.....:angry:


Thanks 

It wasn't that cold....after about target 2 I wasn't cold...by target 6 or so it was warming up pretty good


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Great pics.
Sure was nice to get outside, and get some air under my arrows. Got some of the rust loosened up, now if I can manage to find some time this week I can do a little fine tuning. All my close marks were way off, so got to do some tweaking there. Other than that I just need some "me" tuning. Got to get back into the groove of shooting good shots under the different circumstances. It's one thing to do everything right inside on a flat floor. But outside on uneven terrain it's a different story. I tried hard to pace myself, and not start off the season with bad habits. That's probably the reason we got so far behind, I know I let down as many times as I shot. But I still convinced myself to shoot a few that I knew I shouldn't have shot.
But I really can't complain I didn't shoot awful for the tune up round. I managed to stay with in a few of Hornet, although Jen whooped us in the hooter race. I had 10, she had 13.

But anyways now it's time to get back in the groove of things. Hopfully I will get to do a little shooting this week, and maybe 1 more round to get ME back where I should be.


----------

